# New baby girl!!



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Look at my new beautiful 100% baby boer girl. Lol shes gonna be soo spoiled.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Looks like she has pants on.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats she is cute.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, shes my first 100% registerable girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Call her "Skinny Jeans". She's cool looking.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! Talk about cute! I knew there was a reason that I was partial to paints


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Her poop is runny what should i give her? I already gave her cd anti A hour or so ago....


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You can give her about 2 ccs (mls) of Pepto bismol. That always helps them out.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's what I was thinking just didn't know if is was alright for a day old kid or not. Thanks.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

That sure is one pretty little fancy pants there. lol..


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol. Here's mom and hmm should i name her fancy pants? Lol


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol. Here's mom and hmm should i name her fancy pants? Lol


----------

